# 50 web sites to promote your free ebooks



## J.R. Thomson (Mar 30, 2011)

Hello all,

I spent a couple hours scouring the web and found about 50 web sites where you can submit your ebook on days where you plan to give them away. Some sites may require a larger lead time than others (like Pixel of Ink)... so keep that in mind.

Edit: Sites come and go, so I've compiled them all into a handy dandy web site that also makes it easier to submit to:

http://ebookbooster.com


----------



## Ethan Jones (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks so much. I appreciate you sharing this with us.

Ethan


----------



## Janet Michelson (Jun 20, 2012)

Bookmarked. Thank you very much!


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Now, THAT'S a list! Wow!


----------



## Error404 (Sep 6, 2012)

*Bookmarked*


----------



## jimkukral (Oct 31, 2011)

Excellent list, thanks for sharing and including us.


----------



## Judi Coltman (Aug 23, 2010)

Thank you for taking the time to do this!  Bookmarked.


----------



## OJ Connell (Mar 23, 2012)

A phenomenal list! Thanks so much!


----------



## eBooksHabit (Mar 5, 2012)

*self-promotion*

http://ebookshabit.com/for-authors/

Submit away!


----------



## VKScott (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks for the list! Great info.


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

Awesome and great timing!  I just released my fantasy football book, and it'll be free next Thursday and Friday!

Thanks!


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

That is an impressive list! Thank you for taking the time to compile it.


----------



## 28612 (Dec 7, 2010)

Thank you for compiling & sharing!


----------



## TJHudson (Jul 9, 2012)

Wow, yep, book marked. Thanks.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Well done!  *slow clap building to raucous cheers* Bookmarked!


----------



## nightfire (Mar 22, 2012)

My site is listed on Jim's Author Marketing Club, but if it's ok, here it is again. We have a place to submit your Free Kindle Days, and a place to submit your books - all free:
http://bookgoodies.com/contact-us/

Thanks for compiling this list!


----------



## JHarte (Jul 10, 2012)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## J.R. Thomson (Mar 30, 2011)

Are there any I left out? 

Also I think most of these are *free* places to submit your book, but there may be 2 or 3 that ask for a donation.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

You're awesome! Thank you and I'm definitely bookmarking this.


----------



## Kassidia (Sep 14, 2012)

Thank you, these are great!


----------



## rachael (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks so much for taking the time to put this list together and then sharing it. Very generous of you.


----------



## ecrotty (May 23, 2012)

I have a contact page where I encourage authors to let me know about free promotions as well (for free) :

http://onehundredfreebooks.com/contact.html

CabanaBooks - If you want to add me to the rolling list, that would be great. We even had a mention in a Time article today :

http://moneyland.time.com/2012/10/02/free-ebooks-for-banned-book-week/

Speaking of which... authors -- this is an excellent week to get the creative juices flowing to come up with a promotion related to the banned books week. IE, put something on your blog about it. Put up some research about the history... then, perhaps, mention that your book is free and not banned! Or, do a guest post in the same vein...


----------



## JonDavis1 (Apr 11, 2012)

Great timing. I'm about to do a free day next month to help the launch of the edited update of the book.  I'll need this! Bookmarked.


----------



## lewaters (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks so much. This is the longest list yet!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks, Cabana. That's a useful list. I modified it to include our new "free book" promo page at http://kboards.com/free-book-promo


----------



## BlankPage (Sep 23, 2012)

_Comment removed due to VS TOS 25/9/2018_


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

If I may, I would like to say that due to the increasing traffic I have changed my domain to http://goodkindles.net

Best regards,

Adam


----------



## Cheryl Douglas (Dec 7, 2011)

Bookmarked! Thanks so much for doing this. Okay, time for me to get to work contacting these sites.


----------



## krystiana (Oct 9, 2010)

Thank you, I'm going to try some of these!!


----------



## NS (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Elissa Drake (Sep 28, 2012)

This is so helpful, thank you for putting it together!


----------



## brooksjones (Jun 6, 2012)

Great resource. I'll definitely be using it the next time I run a free promo! Thanks for doing the research, and sharing it with us.


----------



## J.R. Thomson (Mar 30, 2011)

brooksjones said:


> Great resource. I'll definitely be using it the next time I run a free promo! Thanks for doing the research, and sharing it with us.


No problem 

I'm working on a new and improved list... I'll post it when it's ready..


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

Next time I sit on Santa's knee I'm going to wish for 50 sites that promote NOT-free books....


----------



## R.A. Hobbs (Jun 6, 2011)

This is amazing. Thank you!


----------



## courtyoung (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks for filling my writer stocking full of goodies! Much appreciated


----------



## leearco (Jul 17, 2011)

What a great list, thanks


----------



## Shaun4 (Jun 29, 2012)

Very cool resource. Bookmarked!


----------



## amiblackwelder (Mar 19, 2010)

Here are more from a previous list that have some not included.

30 Days Prior to Your Promotion
Get your book in early to get a spot on these lists!
Books on the Knob: Must have reviews before you submit and mention is not guaranteed.
Centsible Reads: Scroll down to the bottom of the page for free submission.
Daily Free eBooks: Possibly opportunity for an interview so get this one in early!
Ebook Deal of the Day UK: 3 days advance notice. Will tweet as well.
Ebook Deal of the Day: 7 days advance notice. Will tweet as well.
eBookLister: No erotica, but steamy romance is okay.
eReader iQ: Automatically includes your book when it goes free.
Flurries of Words: All advertising options are free. Must email to schedule. No erotica.
Free Books Hub: Fill out form. Has a reach of 20,000 readers.
Free Books Hub UK: Will tweet and post.
Free Booksy: Editorial submission. No erotica.
Free eBooks Daily: Must subscribe to blog or follow on Twitter to be featured.
Free Book Dude: Also offers the opportunity guest post.
Free Kindle Books & Tips: Must have an average rating of 4-5 stars. Notify as far in advance as you can.
Frugal eReader Freebie Submission: Not guaranteed so get in early.
Get Free eBooks: They also have a section where they feature authors.
Gospel eBooks: Feature Christian eBooks only.
Indie Book List: Notify at least a week in advance, more if possible.
Indie Book of the Day: Priority given to books with good reviews. No erotica.
Kindle Spice: Must be erotic, have 5 reviews and have an average of 4+ stars in rating.
Pixel of Ink: Getting picked up by PoI is the holy grail of the Self-Published author! Notify 30 days in advance.
Talisman Book Publishing: Must follow on all Social Media sites.
That Book Place
The Cheap: Not guaranteed. They have several outlets for promoting books so it’s worth a shot. Also have paid options.
 
One Week Prior to Your Promotion
Bargain eBook Hunter: Submit, but no guarantee that your book will be featured. You can pay $5 for guaranteed placement.
Digital Book Today Top 100 Free eBook List: Must be a full length novel with 10 or more review and a 4.0+ review average.
eBooks Free Daily: Submit at least 2 days prior. Must have 5 reviews, average of 4 stars.
eBooksHabit: 3-4 days lead time. (Scroll down for free book submission.)
Ereader News Today: Must send books in at least 3 days prior to your promotion. Very influential site.
Free Erotica: Five days advance notice required.
Free Kindle Fiction:Can submit for free but $5 for guaranteed placement. No erotica.
Free Kindle EBooks:  Must submit by 3PM ET to be featured the following Tuesday. Must be free on Amazon.
Indies Unlimited:  On the Thursday before your promotion, watch for a post titled “Freebie Friday Ramp Up” and add your book’s title, name, blurb and your link that will have your book free on Friday.
Kindle Finds: Must notify 3 days ahead of time.

Day of
Addicted to ebooks
Snicklist.
Paid Blogs
Bargain eBook Hunter: You can notify them of your free promo (at least a week in advance) but there is no guarantee of placement. You can pay for a guaranteed placement.
Book Talk: Multiple options starting @ $35 for a month.
Centsible Reads: Multiple options. Daily feature for $25 and Sidebar ads $25 for a month.
eReader iQ: You can purchase a Book of the Day sponsorship for $50.
eReaderLove: Many options, very affordable.
Free Booksy: Many options. They also have a free Author Marketing App for Facebook.
Frugal E Reader: Multiple options from $10 to $100 depending on promotional package choice.
Good Kindles: Requires a $5 donation and follow all of the instructions at this link to the letter.
Kindle Author Free Book Promo: $20 per title, per day.
Kindle Author: Book of the Day $75, Free Book Promo $20, Bargain Books $20.
Kindle Fire Department: Must have 3 reviews. $75 a day. No erotica.
Kindle Nation Daily: Multiple options ranging from $29.99 – $179.99.
Kindle Spice: Multiple paid options for sponsorship for erotic & erotic romance books.
Super E-books: $20 for a catalog page on their site, $45 for a daily ad, $125 for a week.
World Literary Cafe: $40 for a social media book buzz promotion. They also have a new release program for $45.
 
Forums
Amazon’s Meet Our Authors Forum; This is the only place on Amazon you can promote your book.
Kindle Boards Links to Free Books Thread:  Don’t forget to post here! This is a great community.
Twitter Accounts to Notify
@4FreeKindleBook
@Booksontheknob
@Bookyrnextread
@DigitalBkToday
@free
@free_kindle
@freebookdude
@freeebookdeal
@freebookpromos
@FreeKindleStuff
@FreeReadFeed
@ilovefreebooks
@IndAuthorSucess
@IndieKindle: You must go to their site and submit your tweet. Read directions carefully!
@Kindle_promo
@Kindle_releases
@KindleBookPromo
@KindleBookKing
@KindleDaily
@kindleebooks
@kindlefantasies (science fiction/fantasy)
@KindleFreeBook
@kindlenews
@Kindlestuff
@KindleUpdates
 
Facebook Pages
Author Marketing Club
Authors on the Cheap
eBooks Free Free Free
Ebooks of Horror Facebook page
Effective Teaching Solutions: Children, Middle Grade and YA authors may post here.
eReader1 US
Erotic Books Online
Free books are Us Group (Must join.)
eReaderLove
Free eBook Deal
Free Erotica
Free Kindle Books & Tips
Free Today on Amazon
iAuthor
Indie Kindle
Indie Book List
I Love Free Books
Kindle Finds
Mobile Read
Only Romance
Reading Kindle


----------



## martyinmaui (Mar 31, 2012)

Terrific information - and thank you for the time you took to compile the list! Just FYI - I actually have a new ebook coming out this Friday that has all of these sites - broken down by whether or not there is a submission fee, lead time, specific genre or general, etc. It also includes author directories, forums, sites for author reviews, interviews, Facebook pages, Twitter, etc. What makes it unique is each listing includes a live link right to the submission page - and there's also a master list of all sites in alphabetical order for quick reference.

I've been using this for myself for a couple of months and it saves TONS of time. I also spent a lot of time searching through forums to compile a list of most FAQ - probably most of that will be too basic to the more experienced authors here - but these questions come up constantly, especially in the LinkedIn author groups. I already have a waiting list so I'm pretty excited about the potential 

For now it will only be available from my blog because I update it regularly and anyone who grabs a copy will get free updates. If anyone is interested here's the url - http://dld.bz/bTmTB


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

martyinmaui said:


> Terrific information - and thank you for the time you took to compile the list! Just FYI - I actually have a new ebook coming out this Friday that has all of these sites - broken down by whether or not there is a submission fee, lead time, specific genre or general, etc. It also includes author directories, forums, sites for author reviews, interviews, Facebook pages, Twitter, etc. What makes it unique is each listing includes a live link right to the submission page - and there's also a master list of all sites in alphabetical order for quick reference.
> 
> I've been using this for myself for a couple of months and it saves TONS of time. I also spent a lot of time searching through forums to compile a list of most FAQ - probably most of that will be too basic to the more experienced authors here - but these questions come up constantly, especially in the LinkedIn author groups. I already have a waiting list so I'm pretty excited about the potential
> 
> For now it will only be available from my blog because I update it regularly and anyone who grabs a copy will get free updates. If anyone is interested here's the url - http://dld.bz/bTmTB


That really sounds useful! You may be just a tad over the "self-promotion line" but I hope you'll be able to update when this is available because I just might be interested.


----------



## Marie S (May 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Awesome lists!

I accept free and paid books (under $5) if they're speculative fiction (fantasy, horror, sci-fi).  Link is in my signature.  Hopefully I can get added too.


----------



## M. P. Rey (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## T. B. Crattie (Aug 6, 2012)

Very good of you. Thank you so much.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2012)

T. B. Crattie said:


> Very good of you. Thank you so much.


What an awesome couple of lists and other replies too! You guys are ace.

BTW, Hi TB, how's it going?


----------



## J.R. Thomson (Mar 30, 2011)

I've updated and compiled this list into a free ebook which you can download from Smashwords.... enjoy:

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/270935


----------



## Fahid (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Penny Cooper (Dec 31, 2012)

Thank you very much for posting this thread.


----------



## Rob May (Jun 18, 2012)

Great list. I'm now excited about preparing for my first ever free day!


----------



## J.R. Thomson (Mar 30, 2011)

Found a new one that looks interesting. You can follow other authors like you do on Twitter and of course, post your books:

http://www.ebooksgood.com


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Very handy


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

When you get a chance, maybe you can add a section of free Facebook promotion pages.

If so, please include:

http://www.facebook.com/KindleDealsDaily


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2013)

Woohoo more sites to spam! I mean, uh...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for doing this.

Tried your link to the free book and it took me to a page on how to pub on SW.


----------



## J.R. Thomson (Mar 30, 2011)

I've decided it isn't very practical to have the links in an ebook format, so I've put together a web site which makes it a *lot easier and faster*
to submit your ebooks.

If you like it, please help by spreading the word 

http://ebookbooster.com


----------



## nightfire (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks for including BookGoodies and Awesome Gang! BookGoodies opened a second site where people can post their free days for free if you want to include it on your site. It is http://BookGoodiesKids.com for Young Adult and Children's books.

Will spread the word about your site!


----------



## J.R. Thomson (Mar 30, 2011)

nightfire said:


> Thanks for including BookGoodies and Awesome Gang! BookGoodies opened a second site where people can post their free days for free if you want to include it on your site. It is http://BookGoodiesKids.com for Young Adult and Children's books.
> 
> Will spread the word about your site!


You're welcome!

I'll add your site on the next update.

If there are any others I have left out, just let me know


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

nightfire said:


> Thanks for including BookGoodies and Awesome Gang! BookGoodies opened a second site where people can post their free days for free if you want to include it on your site. It is http://BookGoodiesKids.com for Young Adult and Children's books.
> 
> Will spread the word about your site!


I couldn't find the form to submit a free children's book on your site. It's free on the 9th and the 10th.


----------



## J.R. Thomson (Mar 30, 2011)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I couldn't find the form to submit a free children's book on your site. It's free on the 9th and the 10th.


I haven't added that one yet, but will on the next update.  Here's the link to that one:

http://bookgoodieskids.com/


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

CabanaBooks.com said:


> If there are any others I have left out, just let me know


I take Spec Fic (Fantasy, Horror, Sci-Fi) for Kindle, Nook, Kobo, and iTunes. So if you could add mine to the list that'd be great.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

CabanaBooks.com said:


> I haven't added that one yet, but will on the next update. Here's the link to that one:
> 
> http://bookgoodieskids.com/


Still can't find a place to submit a free kids book on that site. I'll wait until your next update and hope there's a form.


----------



## J.R. Thomson (Mar 30, 2011)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Still can't find a place to submit a free kids book on that site. I'll wait until your next update and hope there's a form.


Took me a little while to find, too but here's the link:

http://bookgoodieskids.com/submit-your-free-book-days/


----------



## nightfire (Mar 22, 2012)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Still can't find a place to submit a free kids book on that site. I'll wait until your next update and hope there's a form.


I'll make that easier to find ASAP, thanks for letting me know it is hard to find!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

CabanaBooks.com said:


> Took me a little while to find, too but here's the link:
> 
> http://bookgoodieskids.com/submit-your-free-book-days/


Thanks. I was about to give up.



nightfire said:


> I'll make that easier to find ASAP, thanks for letting me know it is hard to find!


Submitted a free book. It's the last kids book that will be free for a couple of months, but I'll submit when we reopen the freebies again.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks for sharing!!

Debra


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm going down the list. Hope I can get to all of them before my book goes free on 1/24.  

Seriously, thanks for compiling this list. Makes it much easier.


----------



## J.R. Thomson (Mar 30, 2011)

Here are a few more...

http://hunt4freebies.com/submit-freebie/

http://jungledealsandsteals.com/about/contact/

http://fkb.me/getlisted/

http://onehundredfreebooks.com/booking/


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Cool. thanks!


----------



## J.R. Thomson (Mar 30, 2011)

balaspa said:


> Cool. thanks!


No problem 

I should note that it is best to start submitting at least a week in advance as many sites need some lead time, and submitting a day or two before your
promotion won't do much good.

Also it's a good idea to do at least a 2-3 day promotion for maximum effect. More sites coming soon


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

CabanaBooks.com said:


> No problem
> 
> I should note that it is best to start submitting at least a week in advance as many sites need some lead time, and submitting a day or two before your
> promotion won't do much good.
> ...


Question. What happens if I check the box beside the site link? Is that just like a checklist?


----------



## J.R. Thomson (Mar 30, 2011)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Question. What happens if I check the box beside the site link? Is that just like a checklist?


The checkmarks are just for you to keep track of which sites you've submitted to. In a future version it will let you save your progress... hopefully that will be available sooner than later


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

CabanaBooks.com said:


> The checkmarks are just for you to keep track of which sites you've submitted to. In a future version it will let you save your progress... hopefully that will be available sooner than later


That sounds really good.

I used your list for this week's promo. I'll notify the on-the-day sites from your list, too.

I feel like I really did everything I could to make this a success.


----------



## thwaters (Dec 12, 2011)

Wowie.  Thanks CabanaBooks!  You're Awesome!


----------



## David Thayer (Sep 7, 2012)

Nice, thank you.


----------



## J.R. Thomson (Mar 30, 2011)

David Thayer said:


> Nice, thank you.


You're welcome!

An author let me know their ebook, "Volcano Watch" which was submitted to the sites, hit #3 in the free kindle store with over 24,000 downloads!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I submitted to every eligible site between ten days and two weeks ago. My inbox is now crammed with mail telling me that my freebie has been posted.

I doubt if I'll make 24K downloads, but I'm happy with the downloads so far.


----------



## owenchoi (Aug 4, 2012)

I've used the list and it helped me a great deal. Well structured. A small fee will save you a lot of your effort. It is best if you plan ahead since many sites require your submission in advance.

Owen


----------



## owenchoi (Aug 4, 2012)

After using EBookBooster.com recently, I witnessed a lot more downloads of my book.


----------



## J.R. Thomson (Mar 30, 2011)

owenchoi said:


> I've used the list and it helped me a great deal. Well structured. A small fee will save you a lot of your effort. It is best if you plan ahead since many sites require your submission in advance.
> 
> Owen


Thank you... happy it worked out for you!


----------



## Marti talbott (Apr 19, 2011)

I tried this service last week and opted to let them apply to all the websites for me. ($25) James was great at contacting me when he had a question, applying to the sites on my behalf and in return, I got notices from several saying the info had been submitted. Don't know if this will result in many downloads, but it couldn't hurt.


----------



## J.R. Thomson (Mar 30, 2011)

Just had an author use it and they reached the #47 spot in the free kindle store, but results will vary depending on many factors including the obvious... content, cover design, title, timing, etc.

For best results I recommend giving at least 7 days lead time so sites will have enough time to post your ebooks.  Also, Thursday, Fri, Sat seems to work well.


----------



## teashopgirl (Dec 8, 2011)

Your site is very useful, thank you. I'm making my way down the list now!


----------



## Susan Kaye Quinn (Aug 8, 2011)

I bookmarked this thread earlier, and now that my book has gone free, I'm going back over everyone's suggestions. THANKS for all the rec's!


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

I'd like to add our site: freebiebooks.com

Thank you!


----------



## Adele Ward (Jan 2, 2012)

This has been such a great help. We're just about to start a 5-day giveaway of Diary of a Provincial Lesbian

This has made it so much easier.

It's a boring and time-consuming task, but this much research and help makes it all more possible.


----------



## bmcox (Nov 21, 2012)

Thank you, eBookBooster, for creating a service that is helpful and easy to use.


----------



## J.R. Thomson (Mar 30, 2011)

bmcox said:


> Thank you, eBookBooster, for creating a service that is helpful and easy to use.


You're welcome! Have a client that got on Pixel of Ink today. From what I can tell with that site it's good to give about two weeks notice. A month lead time wouldn't hurt as they are very busy.


----------



## David Thayer (Sep 7, 2012)

THE WORKING DEAD goes free tomorrow. Thanks, James, for getting all those notices out.


----------



## Adele Ward (Jan 2, 2012)

Our book went free today and this really has made a huge difference. For some of our authors the giveaway goes better in the UK than the US as we're UK based. This time the downloads are about equal in the UK and US as some of the sites have picked up the book immediately, and others may over the remaining 4 days.

It's good when these sites have easy links to the UK and US. I wonder if there are ways they could help authors from the US and UK get into both markets, as this is a question that's often asked. There's no reason why it should be hard to get into another country as it's all online.


----------



## J.R. Thomson (Mar 30, 2011)

David Thayer said:


> THE WORKING DEAD goes free tomorrow. Thanks, James, for getting all those notices out.


You're welcome!


----------



## brianrowe (Mar 10, 2011)

Awesome site! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Just submitted to you. Thanks for this time-saving service.


----------



## J.R. Thomson (Mar 30, 2011)

You're welcome!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Just submitted my permafree, NZ: Asylum.
I really hope I'll have some kind of bump.
Thanks for this tool!


----------



## FrugalFreebies (Apr 2, 2013)

I accept free book posting to my FB fan page: https://www.facebook.com/FrugalFreebies

and my submission page for the blog is : http://www.frugal-freebies.com/p/submit-freebie.html


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

FrugalFreebies said:


> I accept free book posting to my FB fan page: https://www.facebook.com/FrugalFreebies
> 
> and my submission page for the blog is : http://www.frugal-freebies.com/p/submit-freebie.html


I just posted my permafree on your page Catherine, thanks!


----------



## Bookrecruiter (Jul 3, 2012)

Please add us to the list..

Our new book site http://freediscountedbooks.com/, which promotes KDP free books in all genres (yes even erotica). Submissions are *free *and we automatically place them for sale in our bookstore after the free days have passed.

We also accept perma-free books. Please just make sure to include Perma-Free as one of your categories.

Feel free to submit your books here: http://freediscountedbooks.com/submit/.

Please help us spread the word. Thanks!


----------



## J.R. Thomson (Mar 30, 2011)

Just a friendly bump


----------



## J.R. Thomson (Mar 30, 2011)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Just submitted to you. Thanks for this time-saving service.


You're welcome!


----------



## Edward Lake (Mar 11, 2012)

Awesome! 

November 7th can't come soon enough!


----------



## J.R. Thomson (Mar 30, 2011)

Happy New Year bump


----------



## C.A. Bryers (Dec 10, 2013)

Wowzers. Thank you!!!


----------



## janelson (May 19, 2013)

Sounds great! Thank you!


----------



## J.R. Thomson (Mar 30, 2011)

Happy almost tax day bump


----------



## WrittenWordMediaTeam (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks for including Freebooksy!


----------



## J.R. Thomson (Mar 30, 2011)

Here's a new site to submit your free/bargain ebooks. Site will be opening soon...

http://www.ebookbooster.com/addbook.html


----------



## J.R. Thomson (Mar 30, 2011)

Almost Halloween bump... 

Have added 25 sites to submit 99 cent bargain books as well...


----------



## J.R. Thomson (Mar 30, 2011)

We've added a few more bargain sites so are now up to 30 to promote your 99 cent bargain ebooks.  

Just in time for Valentine's Day...


----------



## J.R. Thomson (Mar 30, 2011)

Just a little bump - added a few new sites and removed some old ones


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Bookmarked this thread. Thanks so much for sharing the information!


----------



## J.R. Thomson (Mar 30, 2011)

Marilyn Peake said:


> Bookmarked this thread. Thanks so much for sharing the information!


You're welcome. More sites coming soon. Thanksgiving almost here bump


----------



## Bbates024 (Nov 3, 2014)

I decided to give the free service a try on my pen name, we will see how it goes.


----------



## A.C Louis (Sep 28, 2015)

Bbates024 said:


> I decided to give the free service a try on my pen name, we will see how it goes.


Please remember to share your experience with us.


----------



## CM Raymond (Jun 28, 2015)

Cool service. Thinking of purchasing as this will save HOURS!

Exactly how many sites are you up to now?


----------



## Bbates024 (Nov 3, 2014)

I can say I got emails to confirm from about 8 sites and an email saying my book was submitted to all the sites.

Outside of this maybe saving time from me not going to some sites myself I'm not sure how effective it will be. Plus having to go to all of the sites individually to see if they picked or are even running my book is just a big of a waste of time as filling out the form.

Not sure I'll do this again I'll probably stick to the few sites that have proven track records, and sprinkle in a few free promos when I have the time. I'm not going to waste my day pulling up 40 different websites trying to figure out which ones ran my book, and what I should retweet.


----------



## J.R. Thomson (Mar 30, 2011)

@Bbates024: Most sites will not send an email confirmation, but I agree there should be a better way to check to see if your book gets listed or not.  Will see what we can do about that.  Feel free to email us and I can take a look into your promotion for you.

CM Raymond: our list changes from time to time and some have changed their policy, so right now we have 48 sites.


----------



## J.R. Thomson (Mar 30, 2011)

Happy 4th of July bump!


----------



## Moticom (Jun 29, 2016)

What a great thread, thanks for bumping!


----------



## Moticom (Jun 29, 2016)

Have people had any significant results by doing this? I'm running a free promo now, started yesterday, however my results are worse then the previous promo where I didn't do this. Admittedly I've had several downloads, but I hoped for a little more if I'm honest.

One problem I think is that I was very restricted because a lot of the sites require a minumum of 5 Amazon.com reviews and I don't have that many yet. Maybe in the future though with any luck.


----------



## J.R. Thomson (Mar 30, 2011)

Moticom said:


> Have people had any significant results by doing this? I'm running a free promo now, started yesterday, however my results are worse then the previous promo where I didn't do this. Admittedly I've had several downloads, but I hoped for a little more if I'm honest.
> 
> One problem I think is that I was very restricted because a lot of the sites require a minumum of 5 Amazon.com reviews and I don't have that many yet. Maybe in the future though with any luck.
> 
> ...


----------



## J.R. Thomson (Mar 30, 2011)

Happy New Year bump


----------

